# Snowbird/Powder Mt.



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

Snowbird
This was my second time at Snowbird and to be honest I realized that I really don’t like this mountain. From all the reviews I think I may be in the minority. For me, the mountain is too steep and also too flat to really transverse for snowboarding. I rented skies the last day and had a much better time. After 4-6 inches of fresh snow, mineral basin was tracked out and crusty by noon the next day. Chips run had lots of icy spots and I could not find many quality runs for an average boarder. Maybe this place is more for advanced boarding and skiing. However, the lodge area is awesome for both family and couples. We stayed at the Inn and enjoyed the pool and hot tub. The wife and I ventured out and enjoyed some drinks at the neighboring hotels and Tram Bar. Over all, I rate the atmosphere a 10 and the mountain a 5. 

Powder Mountain
All I can say is wow! We spent Sat and Sunday boarding this mountain and could not believe how awesome this mountain is. Before Saturday, I think they only received several inches that previous week, but there was no shortage of powder. Sunday was even better after it snowed throughout the night. We boarded all day making fresh tracks. We hit powder country on both sides of the road, (forgot the run names) and had the time of our lives. Yes, you have to wait a little bit for the shuttle, but it’s a nice relaxing 5 minute ride back to the lifts. I realize this is a bad winter for snow, but you would never know this boarding at POW MT. The lower reviews of this mountain all centered around the lodge area and slow lifts. To be honest, I didn’t even notice either one being that bad. Unlike Snowbird, you can endlessly transverse this mountain going between trees and trails and not panic that you are approaching a flat area, leaving you the option of walking or dropping into a diamond. Imho, this is the best family mountain I have ever been to. The wife and kids also agree. I really hope this place stays low key and keeps the big hotels/lodges away from this gem. I rate this mountain a 10!!!!

I am interested in other opinions as to the comparison of these mountains.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

i agree, i keep coming back to powder mt. love the low key vibe and tons of awesome stashes off of powder country to be had. the cat runs off of lightning ridge are a huge plus too. it's also cool to have snow basin so close too to mix it up.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

if your snowboarding is at the level where you can rent skiis and have a better time, then snowbird is probably above your level. It is pretty steep, and there has to be some decent snow to ride the good stuff. However i thought snowbird was an amazing resort and will certainly go there over an over.

Powder mountain, well the name speaks for itself. That place is more friendly to the average rider but it is still just a phenomenal place. I would go to powder mountain again too, that place was epic with the 2ft of fresh it had. sounds like you enjoyed your trip!:thumbsup:


----------



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

I am a very average rider and found the bird to be just too steep for my liking. I really need a lot of POW on the steeper runs or I end up heeling it all the way down. I did enjoy the night life. We ended up at the tram bar on Tue night and there were a group of people all cross dressed. Apparently its an annual thing they do for a joke. It WAS a great trip all in all.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

snobrdnotski said:


> Snowbird
> This was my second time at Snowbird and to be honest I realized that I really don’t like this mountain. From all the reviews I think I may be in the minority. For me, the mountain is too steep and also too flat to really transverse for snowboarding. I rented skies the last day and had a much better time. After 4-6 inches of fresh snow, mineral basin was tracked out and crusty by noon the next day. Chips run had lots of icy spots and I could not find many quality runs for an average boarder. Maybe this place is more for advanced boarding and skiing. However, the lodge area is awesome for both family and couples. We stayed at the Inn and enjoyed the pool and hot tub. The wife and I ventured out and enjoyed some drinks at the neighboring hotels and Tram Bar. Over all, I rate the atmosphere a 10 and the mountain a 5.
> 
> Powder Mountain
> ...


Snowbird can be fun but yes it's for more advanced riders and you really need to know your way around, the GF works there and she hates riding there.


PowMow is our favorite mountain ever anywhere bar none, so much fun powder country on a good snow day is EPIC, lightning ridge, 20$ cat rides, love love love love powder mountain but then again I don't give a shit about fancy lifts and lodges. In fact those things attract the kind of people I hate to be around.

Were spending this weekend in Ogden with some friends from Minnesota and were doing a day at both PowMow and Snowbasin, super stoked.


----------



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

Have fun! We stayed in Ogden at a Super 8 next to the Outlaw Saloon. The teen boys played xbox and the wife and I had a few beers at that bar. It was a lot of fun. We are not country fans, but the band was pretty good. Man, I miss POW MT.


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a pass for the Bird'. Love it, if you are a little more on the advanced side and you get it dialed in you can't beat it.
You got to know where to go for what conditions.
Only negative is that it can get crowded and almost everyone there is advanced and hungry for it. I rode Mineral this morning, 9 inches of fresh from the last storm and they finally dropped the ropes this morning. It was obliterated by 11, got to say though those 5 runs were some of the best i've had this season.


----------



## marcg (Dec 26, 2008)

Love Pow Mow too, definitely the spot to find fresh days after a storm.
That place rocks, still havent hit that this season though.
The road going up there sucks though  So steep, i got stuck with 4wd there last year. It's 13% grade i think at the end going up, steepest in Utah.


----------



## snobrdnotski (Jan 31, 2012)

That road is no joke! I rented a mid sized suv and was pushing 4k rpms at 18 mph. The entire parking lots smelled like burning clutches and trans fluid.:laugh:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

IdahoFreshies said:


> if your snowboarding is at the level where you can rent skiis and have a better time, then snowbird is probably above your level. It is pretty steep, and there has to be some decent snow to ride the good stuff. However i thought snowbird was an amazing resort and will certainly go there over an over.


What he said.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

snobrdnotski said:


> That road is no joke! I rented a mid sized suv and was pushing 4k rpms at 18 mph. The entire parking lots smelled like burning clutches and trans fluid.:laugh:


i rode a bus up that last stretch so i hardly payed attention to the road that apperently kills transmissions lol! i thought it was so goddam cool that you skiid down the faces on the sides of the road and a bus came down from the resort and picked everyone up that ventured down that far, that was cool!

powder mountain=sex


----------



## doctorandrew (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been to snowbird as a beginner and I loved being there. We went 5 days in a row and I stuck to Big Emma and went up the Tram the last few days. I do want to try powder mountain though.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

snobrdnotski said:


> That road is no joke! I rented a mid sized suv and was pushing 4k rpms at 18 mph. The entire parking lots smelled like burning clutches and trans fluid.:laugh:



LOL that's funny but so true my car was not happy after the drive to the top , I wonder how many cars that road has killed.


----------

